# LF: Small 2.5g Glass bowfront tank



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

*I keep missing people selling these. Hopefully someone sees this and will PM me if they see one for sale.

I picked up a 2.5 gallon (9 3/4"W x 9 3/4"H x 6"D) from a BCAquaria member and I really want another one to match.

The tank looks like this:


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

April sold these once awhile back...


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

April no longer has this size (9 3/4"W x 9 3/4"H x 6"D) and neither does North American Pets. I may need to find the supplier. However, I still think that someone on here may have one that they picked up when Pet Spectrum closed down.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Anessa,

I actually have one available, my betta just passed on and was gonna clean everything today and put it up for sale.Its actually a two gallon and i purchased it from petcetera back in the day.Has a little mini aquaclear look alike filter, a light fixture(bulb just burnt out), and a small heater.Trim on the lights and bottom is green if that matters. PM me for photos and any other details.

Luke



anessa said:


> *I posted this under classifieds but I thought that maybe not everyone sees the classified posts. Someone must know who sells these.
> 
> I just picked up 2.5 and 7.5 gallon bowfront glass tanks from CRS Fan and I really like the little one. I'm wondering if someone else has a matching 2.5 for sale please let me know. I would be willing to do a trade with the 7.5 gallon or cash.
> 
> The tank looks like this:


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Luke, but I'm looking for one just like the one I have. By the way, I have given the 7.5 gallon tank away to a friend. However, I'm still looking for someone who has these glass tanks or can point me to who sells them.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Still trying to find one of these tanks...


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

still looking...


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

just gonna keep putting this out there for a bit...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry anessa. this needs to stay in the classifieds.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Grete_J is selling one now with an air pump for $20


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, I have missed two sales of these tanks! ARG!! Please PM me if you see one for sale. Or phone me if you have my number. Or just buy it and then tell me you have it!


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

@ effox - I don't understand why this was moved out of Spotted. The description for that forum implies that you should also post things you are looking for.



> See a good sale/deal? Wanna setup a group buy? Looking for a Rare fish? Post it here and maybe the rest of the community can help you out. No dealers are allowed to post their sales here with exception to Sponsors.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump periodically until I find one...


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is another bump. I'll find one of these eventually. I hope...


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a brand new Picotope, 3g, 11.8 x 8.9 ,8.1, comes with 9w light and filter 150 l/h. This is still unopened. Was hoping for 65$. I am using one of these for a planted shrimp tank. Works great.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll find one of these eventually. I hope...


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

bump again to see if anyone has one to sell


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Still looking for this tank. By the way, I think it would be great if a vendor stocked these small bent glass frameless tanks. I think they would sell very well.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Time for a re-bump! Maybe someone's getting rid of one now.


----------

